# prayer requests



## bamaboy (Oct 24, 2012)

My grandmother is not doing well and she is 77 years old and she will be in hospice soon. She has been suffering from alzheimers for a couple of years now and it's not looking good. She has raised 7 kids of her own and raised me for quite a few years as well. My family needs the prayers right now. I pray for God's will whatever it is. Thanks for the prayers.


----------



## speedcop (Oct 24, 2012)

you got 'em.


----------



## bamaboy (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks! speedcop!


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 24, 2012)

My Prayers are added.


----------



## Huntress (Oct 24, 2012)

Prayers for your family.


----------



## bamaboy (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## sniper22 (Oct 24, 2012)

Prayers lifted for Grandmother and your family. It's good that you pray for Gods will. Hospice don't mean the end, so don't give up. Spend as much time with her as you can. God bless


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Oct 24, 2012)

Prayers sent. My grandpa's been in hospice before and he made it out, there's always still hope


----------



## bamaboy (Oct 25, 2012)

Here in Alabama spending time with her as I can, thanks guys for the support,it's good to hear the stay positive.


----------



## PastorRay (Oct 26, 2012)

Pray'en in Ohio too


----------



## MTMiller (Oct 27, 2012)

Prayers sent your way


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Oct 28, 2012)

Prayer sent


----------



## mtnwoman (Oct 28, 2012)

Prayers sent!


----------



## bamaboy (Oct 28, 2012)

Well guys after a long 4 days I am finally back home in Ga. Found out hospice does not mean death or on deaths door,though sometimes it can. Doctors put in home hospice for her due to her declining health even after 2-3 nurses a week come by. Drs are telling us it will be a downhill slide from here but just to make her as comfortable and easy as possible. I got to spend some good time with her over the last 4 days and loved on her and took pictures with her and helped feed her and just soaked her up as much as I could!!! She raised me so she is like a mom to me!! Very sad and somber to leave this morning but I held my head high and was strong for her. I didn't want her to see the tears in my eyes and the sadness that came over me so I manned up and loved her and talked to her and fed her breakfast then I kissed her and hugged her and told her I loved her as I left. Knowing the inevitable is coming I trust God's will and I will continue to thank God for the time I got to spend with her and I am glad she still knows who I am and was able to remember me and the times we had growing up. God I am so thankful for letting me have this time with my mawmaw!! Guys I appreciate the prayers and the thoughts,this forum and other family and friends really kept things positive and I appreciate that!! Thanks to the GON/Woodys family!!!


----------



## sniper22 (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm proud of your strength. God bless you and your mawmaw. I will continue to pray for you both.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 29, 2012)

I am very touched by that last post Bamaboy. May God Bless her and you as well.


----------



## CAL90 (Oct 29, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 30, 2012)

Prayers being sent.


----------



## Sargent (Oct 30, 2012)

Sent.


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 15, 2013)

Guys back here with an update,my mawmaw is getting closer to going home to the good Lord, I got to talk to her tonight for a few short minutes but it meant the world to me,The alzheimers/dementia and the physical body issues that come with it are setting in quickly. Please Continue To PRAY for the Good Lords will,pray for my mawmaw and for my family.Guys you all have been there for me and I ask again for the continued support and this place we call Woody's is my second family,from the bottom of my heart I say THANK YOU!! I have not been able to make it back since my last visit but I am trying and hoping I can make it for one more awesome visit. AGAIN THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Bowfishin93 (Jan 15, 2013)

My dads a pastor of a small church of 150 folks or so and well all be behind you praying for you guys and passin it along.

God Bless!!


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 16, 2013)

Bowfishin93 said:


> My dads a pastor of a small church of 150 folks or so and well all be behind you praying for you guys and passin it along.
> 
> God Bless!!



Thank you so much!!! We will need the prayers!!


----------



## Sharpshooter (Jan 16, 2013)

Know that we are praying for you and your grandma at this time. Keep in touch. Prayers sent.


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 17, 2013)

Sharpshooter said:


> Know that we are praying for you and your grandma at this time. Keep in touch. Prayers sent.



Thanks Sharpshooter!


----------



## bamaboy (Feb 23, 2013)

Well guys I got the call last night that my grandmother is living on borrowed time,Dr's saying less than 90 days. The nurse says she has what the "older generation" calls the death rattle. As I set here and type this with tears in my eyes I know that she will go soon but I know and I trust that my Loving,Gracious Lord will take her in his arms and remove all pain and misery that she has suffered  from these last few months. I will miss her and I will morn her but I will not miss seeing the pain and misery in her eyes and her reactions. Please continue to pray for the Lords will/way for my grandmother and my to give my family peace and comfort in these next few days.Thank you to my GON/Woody's family.


----------



## Sharpshooter (Feb 24, 2013)

Prayers continue for your grandma and your family. Keep in touch.


----------



## bamaboy (Feb 24, 2013)

Sharpshooter said:


> Prayers continue for your grandma and your family. Keep in touch.



Thanks Sharpshooter!!


----------



## sniper22 (Feb 24, 2013)

Prayers lifted for mawmaw and your family. I'll add an extra one for you and your ability to stay strong.


----------



## bamaboy (Feb 24, 2013)

sniper22 said:


> Prayers lifted for mawmaw and your family. I'll add an extra one for you and your ability to stay strong.



Thanks sniper22!! This is why I can share my life with you guys because there are still people who have compassion and still care,Thanks again!!


----------



## bamaboy (Mar 30, 2013)

Been hard to post this but here I go. My mamaw went to be with the Lord on March 7,2013.We buried her on March 10,2013. It was a happy rejoicing time for I knew God had her and the pain and misery was no longer. I was sad that I would never get to see her in the flesh again but was happy that I knew she was with God. 2-3 years ago I decided to start dealing with death and especially knowing it was to come for some of the older folks in my life. I guess God was helping me along with that knowing that otherwise I would have been an emotional wreck when Mawmaw passed. God and the fact that I knew she was saved years ago and followed God  religiously and faithfully. I still miss her but I thank God a lot that he took her home so that her days of 108 degree temperatures and the pain and the doses of morphine to keep her comfortable and the wetting her lips and face and all the things that come with dying slow were no longer. Well again I am sorry that I did not post this earlier but it had to come to me in time. I want to say to you all that has posted on this thread THANK YOU for the kind words and the prayers! It means the world to me and to my family!!!! I love the GON/Woody's family and you all have a great EASTER!!!!! Yes HE has risen!!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 30, 2013)

May God Bless you and your family. My deepest condolences.


----------



## bamaboy (Mar 31, 2013)

Paymaster said:


> May God Bless you and your family. My deepest condolences.[/QUOT
> 
> Thank You Paymaster!!


----------



## Core Lokt (Apr 2, 2013)

Just seeing this. Sorry to hear about your mamaw but it sounds like you are a Man of God and are allowing Him to heal and help you along the way with this. God Bless!


----------



## PastorRay (Apr 2, 2013)

Blessings. Noted the first post in this chain was from October - a long time of lov'en and pray'en. Blessings again.


----------



## bamaboy (Apr 2, 2013)

PastorRay and Core Lokt- Thank You guys so much!!!! God,Family and time has started the healing and mourning process. Thank you again for the prayers and thoughts and time you spent to post for me!!


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 2, 2013)

May God lead you in His love, peace and truth...  
Thanks for sharing your testimony & the struggles your whole family has had. May all of you know His comfort, and reflect on the joy of seeing your Grandma again one day in glory.  God bless


----------



## turk2di (Apr 28, 2013)

Prayers sent for you & all the family!


----------

